# Hairy Bottom



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson had a bit of dried poo caught in the hair around his bottom. It was so caught I had to cut it out - is this a usual occurrence that I am going to be dealing with?


----------



## barrett (Sep 28, 2010)

Unless you trim it before it gets to that state yes.

We trim around bobbies lady bits and bottom to stop it all getting caught up in her fur. People refer to it as the hygiene strip if the groomers do it.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ha ha I'm afraid so! Samson has his bum cut shorter, but sometimes it will still get caught. I can always tell when it's happened as he sits down funny!
I usually get him in the bath and have a good squish(ha ha sorry!) with puppy shampoo and soften it and it will come away. I have had to do this 3 times in the six months i've had him. So it's not all the time. You get used to it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes it's normal. I check Molly's little bum everyday. She hasn't had any major chunks there but sometimes I have to pull small pieces. Kinda disturbing but she is my baby. She got a "sanitary trim" at her last grooming so she will need one regularly. I call it her doggie brazillian


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> She got a "sanitary trim" at her last grooming so she will need one regularly. I call it her doggie brazillian


Ha ha that made me laugh out loud


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Yes it's normal. I check Molly's little bum everyday. She hasn't had any major chunks there but sometimes I have to pull small pieces. Kinda disturbing but she is my baby. She got a "sanitary trim" at her last grooming so she will need one regularly. I call it her doggie brazillian


yeah okay, I just totally laughed out loud at work. That is hysterical!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Ha this is just brilliant!! I am not going to be able to look a groomer in the eye now!!

Thanks for this - I will now be on bottom watch!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad I gave you ladies a Friday chuckle


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I ask if you wear gloves when pulling out the poo. Thinking about investing in a box of lightweight gloves, similar to hair colouring gloves. Yes I am a wimp!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Kazd said:


> Can I ask if you wear gloves when pulling out the poo. Thinking about investing in a box of lightweight gloves, similar to hair colouring gloves. Yes I am a wimp!


I've got disposible latex gloves but the last time i got him in bath and forgot gloves were downstairs!!! Better for feeling around though as you can feel in fur better! It's like having children...... you end up not minding your own children's pooey nappies.....it's the same with your dogs!!! Ha ha. Just makes sure you wash your hands thoroughly after!! 

I've put my fingers through so many poo bags when out walking and collecting his poo that you sort of get used to it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kazd said:


> Can I ask if you wear gloves when pulling out the poo. Thinking about investing in a box of lightweight gloves, similar to hair colouring gloves. Yes I am a wimp!


I don't wear gloves the pieces are very small and dry so I just pull them out. With a glove i wouldn't be able to feel them. It's gross but I wash my hands after The things you do for your poo


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have their "cockapoo Brazilians" done every time at the groomers.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If they've had an 'accident'  then gloves and shampoo come out, otherwise a rinse with shower head and a trim x


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Ha this is just brilliant!! I am not going to be able to look a groomer in the eye now!!

Thanks for this - I will now be on bottom watch!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hygiene trim is the way to go!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley has very thick, curley hair and has the poop bottom at times . . what really grosses me out is when they drag their bums across the carpet . . ohhhh yukkkk!! Carley is black with golden paws and bottom . . . so after her first "hygeine trim" she looked like a babboon!!!! My husband hated it!! I loved it!! So we compramized and just keep it short . . no more baboon butt!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the look on Lola's face when she drags her bum on the carpet! Makes me chuckle even though its gross! The face is priceless!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I also like the baboon bum! Cute!


----------

